# +++((( مــارجرجس يا حبيب الفــادى - ترنيمة لفيفيان السودانية )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*لتحميل الترنيمة إضغط هنــــا*




*ياللى إيمانـــك وسط النـــــار*


*عمرو فى يوم ما ضعــف وانهــار*



*ليل الظُلم عُمـــــرو ما طـــال*


*شمس جهــادك نــور ونهـــار*



*قرار*


*مارجـــرجس ياحبيب الفــادى*


*صخــرة ايمانك شئ مش عــادى*


*قـــوم وحطَّــم كل غـــرور*


*بإسم يســوع وقفت تنــــادى*



*من تعـــذيب لألم شـــدوك*


*وســـط الجير الحى رمـــوك*


*وبمســامير وسيــوف جرحوك*


*كنت بإيــد يســوع ممســوك*



*لما احتــار الوالى فى صمـدك*


*خلــص كل وسايـــلو لـــذلك*


*اصــدر اوامــرو بسرعة وغيظ*


*للسيــــاف يقــطع راســـك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا مارو عالترنيمة جارى التحميل ربنا يعوض تعبك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على الترنيمه يا ماريان ​ 
جارى التحميل . . .  . . . . . .  .

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## the servant (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام ليك يا بطل السلام ليك يا امير الشهداء السلام ليك يا سريع الندهة اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة

مشكورة اختنا بنت البابا


----------



## مسيحي بجد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام ليك ياحبيبى مارجرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــس بجد ترنيمة عســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىى على الترنيمه يا ماريان
> 
> 
> جارى التحميل . . . . . . . . . .
> ...




*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2008)

the servant قال:


> السلام ليك يا بطل السلام ليك يا امير الشهداء السلام ليك يا سريع الندهة اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة
> 
> مشكورة اختنا بنت البابا


 *ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> السلام ليك ياحبيبى مارجرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــس بجد ترنيمة عســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


 *ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك بشفاعة الشهيد العظيم*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الترنيمه الجميله يا مرمر*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الترنيمه الجميله يا مرمر*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​




*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده يامرمورة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## ayman adwar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

Windows XP Sp2


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة جداااااااااااا الترنيمة


----------



## نبيل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الجمال


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman adwar قال:


> windows xp sp2


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااا الترنيمة


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 نوفمبر 2008)

نبيل قال:


> شكرا علي هذا الجمال


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلمى حبيبتى على الترنيمه الحلوة دى​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> تسلمى حبيبتى على الترنيمه الحلوة دى​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده يا كوكى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي ترنيمة رووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة فعــــــلا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> ميرسي ترنيمة رووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة فعــــــلا


 *ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> ميرسي ترنيمة رووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة فعــــــلا


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------

